# مسابقات عن معلومات الكتاب المقدس - بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (24 أكتوبر 2015)

1- كم كان عدد نفوس الشعب اليهودي الذي خرجوا من مصر تقريبا؟
2- كم كان عدد الجواسيس الذين ذهبوا لرؤية ارض الموعد ؟
3- كم نفسا منهم دخلت ارض الموعد ومن هم ؟
4- كم عدد اسفار الكتاب المقدس وكم عدد كتابه؟
5- كم معجزة ذكرها الانجيل وكم معجزة ذكرها البشير متى؟
6- ما هي الاحداث الثمانية التي تفرد بذكرها البشير متى عن باقي الاناجيل؟
7- كم مرة قال الرب يسوع ( الحق الحق اقول لكم) في الاناجيل؟
8- كم مرة وردت عبارة( ابن الانسان ) في الاناجيل ؟
وهذه دعوة للجميع للمشاركة في الاجوبة وساوفيكم قريبا بالاجوبة كلها


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2015)

1- 600000
2- 12 
3-  يشوع وكالب
4- 66 سفر 

الباقي ما بعرفهم  

شكراً وبانتظار الاجابات ،،،


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 أكتوبر 2015)

الاجوبة الثلاثة الاولى صحيحة
4- ( 73 ) سفرا كتبه ( 40) نبيا ورسولا
5- ذكرت (45) معجزة في الاناجيل تفرد البشير متى بذكر(30) منهم
6- الاحداث الثمانية وهي
1-ختم القبر
2-حلم امرأة بيلاطس
3-ارسال التلاميذ ليعمدوا
4-زيارة المجوس للمسيح
5-مجىء المسيح وهو طفل إلى مصر
6-مذبحة بيت لحم
7-نهاية يهوذا الاسخريوطى
8-رشوة الحراس

7- حوالي ( 75 ) مرة
8- حوالي (80) مرة
والسؤال التالي:-
ما هي اطول رسالة للرسول بولس في العهد الجديد وما هي اقصر رسالة له ؟ وكيف درجت رسائل بولس في العهد الجديد حسب اي مقياس ؟
والسؤال التالي :-
كم قرنا من الزمان استغرق كتابة الكتاب المقدس بكامله ؟
والسؤال التالي:-
ما هو اطول سفر في الكتاب المقدس وما هو اقصر سفر فيه؟
وساوافيكم بالاجابات


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 أكتوبر 2015)

ما هي اطول اية في الكتاب المقدس وما هي اقصر اية في الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## تيمو (25 أكتوبر 2015)

أقصر آية : بكى يسوع ولو حسب عدد الحروف: لا تزن 

أقصر رسالة لبولس أعتقد إنها الرسالة لفيلمون، أما أطول رسالة فهي مجموع رسائله لكورونثس.

أطول سفر هو مزامير ... أقصر سفر هو رسالة يوحنا الثانية

جميلة المسابقة ... بس عاوز هدية


----------



## peace_86 (26 أكتوبر 2015)

*مسابقة حلوة كثير... تسلم ايدك جيسس سلايف
وتسلم ايدك تيمو..*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 أكتوبر 2015)

اطول اية في الكتاب المقدس هي سفر استير 9:8 واطول رسالة للرسول بولس هي رسالته الى اهل رومية واستغرقت كتابة الكتاب المقدس بكامله( 16) قرنا من الزمان
والسؤال التالي :-
اين وردت عبارة ( سفر الحياة) في الكتاب المقدس اي ما هي الشواهد ؟


----------



## soul & life (26 أكتوبر 2015)

جميلة المسابقة بس لازم يكون فى هدايا


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 أكتوبر 2015)

نعم لازم يكون في هدايا وانا اقترح لادارة المنتدى اضافة عشرين نقطة لكل من يجيب الاسئلة لتشجيع الجميع على فتح الكتاب المقدس واستخراج الاجوبة
وهذا اقتراح مني للاخ ماي روك عسى ان يستجيب له لما فيه خير وبركة ومنفعة وفائدة لكثيرين


----------



## peace_86 (27 أكتوبر 2015)

سفر الحياة موجودة اعتقد في رؤيا يوحنا بس مش متأكد


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 أكتوبر 2015)

(سفر الحياة ) هذه العبارة موجودة ومتكررة في رؤيا يوحنا لست مرات وفي سفر يشوع وفي رسالة بولس الرسول الى اهل كورنثوس الاولى وبالحقيقة موجودة في ثمان شواهد فما هي ؟!؟!


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 نوفمبر 2015)

ومن هو او هي الشاهد او الشاهدة الاول او الاولى للمسيح في عصر المسيحية؟


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 يوليو 2017)

في العهد الجديد في سفر الرؤيا يقول الرب
ويقول الرب في الرؤيا (3: 5):" من يغلب فذلك سيلبس ثيابًا بيضًا ولن أمحو اسمه من سفر الحياة". ويرى كثيرون أن المقصود بهذا القول هو أن الشخص المخلِّص لا يمكن أن يفقد خلاصه لأنه مضمون في المسيح، الأمر الذي تؤكده فصول عديدة في كلمة الله، فالآية لا تقول أن الرب"سيمحو أسم أحد من سفر الحياة"، بل بالحرى "لن أمحو اسمه من سفر الحياة"، 
وفي سفر الرؤيا 19:22 ايضا وردت عبارة سفر الحياة
توجد عبارة "سفر الأحياء" في العهد القديم (مز 69: 28، انظر أيضًا خر 32: 32و33، دانيال 12: 1). ولكن المقصود بها في العهد القديم هو سجل الأحياء أي الذين ما زالوا عائشين في ذلك الزمن، وبذلك يكون المفهوم "بالمحو من"سفر الأحياء "أو"كتابك الذي كتبت"هو المحو من الحياة ذاتها، أي الموت الجسدي والقضاء على سلسلة العائلة.

وقد وُرِدَ اللقب أيضًا في سفر يشوع بن سيراخ في سياق حديث الحكمة عن نفسها: "مَنْ شرحني فله الحياة الأبدية، هذه كلها هي سفر الحياة وعهد العلي وعلم الحق" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 24: 31، 32)


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 يوليو 2017)

الشاهدة الاولى للمسيح في عصر المسيحية هي المرأة السامرية التي رأها يسوع عند بئر يعقوب بعد ما خلصها من خطاياها تركت جرتها وشهدت للمسيح عند قومها فجاء كثيرين اليه من السامريين وامنوا به


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 ديسمبر 2020)

من هو احسن شاب في العهد القديم بشهادة كلمة الله عنه يا ريت تفتحوا كتبكم المقدسة وتفتشوا وانا عندي الاجابة


----------

